# DRO question



## Sprocket (Aug 16, 2020)

I've decided my mill really needs a DRO.
I find them for 3 axis, but also with a 4th for the quill. Does anybody have/use a quill DRO and do you find it to be useful?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 17, 2020)

Absolutely.  The quill gets used on mine when drilling to depth and boring blind holes. If it's in the budget, do it.


----------



## Sprocket (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks. 
That was the answer I was hoping for.
Doug


----------



## NickP (Aug 18, 2020)

Whilst you can get some dro read outs with four axis input (and this is arguably the best way to do this), you can also get a ‘summing’ device to combine the quill axis and knee/head axis so that your ‘third’ axis on the display shows the distance from tool tip to part irrespective of whether you move the quill or the knee/head. 
This is the approach I plan to take and means you can use a readily available three axis dro with four scales. Hopefully this will make your choice cheaper and more varied. You will most likely need to look at the wiring / pin out for the scales to ensure the switch box works correctly (some simple soldering or a patch lead if not immediately compatible) and you have a set of switches on the box which lets you set the scales up relative to each other so that as the tool approaches the work the number shown on the dro gets smaller then goes negative as you pass into the workpiece to give depth of cut.
Hope this helps, Nick


----------



## goldstar31 (Aug 18, 2020)

I've put a cheap DRO on my mill  having previously put a rather poor Shumatech 350 on it. At best, it was a jittery affair .

With little or no sight in one eye and split vision( macular degengeration), I'm having difficulty in reading my new-ish lathe. I'm trying to install an Allendale Group ome for the Myford Super7B.   The Rotary ones on my Sieg C4 lathe are miserabe things and for a 90 year old-- difficult to read.

I'm waiting to see how the lathe one fits and then performs--- before moving to the mill drill.

As a pipe dream( so far), I'd  like something on my little Quorn tool and cutter grinder.


Apologies for moving a bit off topic

Norman
.


----------



## coffeebean16 (Nov 1, 2020)

I cant remember where I bought it. A google search for mill z axis dro will bring them up. I have an odd enco mill. I bought one for a full size mill. As you can see there was a little adaptation necessary. So far I’m happy. I can hit depths in blind holes with it.It ran me around 100 bucks. I think you could easily make one with a 20.00 harbor freight digital caliper if you had a mind to do that.
Dave


----------



## petertha (Nov 2, 2020)

I've seen this Accusize up close & seems like a decent unit for the price. Possibly Shars & others have something similar.
You can see the digit display height is larger than the Mitutoyo on left








						Electronic Digital DRO Scale Unit, Vertical
					

The Accusize linear digial readout is commonly used as the following tools (and solutions): linear digial readout, linear dro, linear digital readout, linear drop earrings, linear drop earrings for women, linear drop earrings silver, linear drop earrings for formal event, linear drop in fire...




					accusizetools.com
				




They all require a bit of hardware to mount & that kind of varies by your machine & accessibility.
Its a very worthwhile accessory to have IMO.


----------



## petertha (Nov 2, 2020)

Found the Shars unit if that's closer to home. No direct experience with it though.





						Dro Quill kit for "z" axis with 6" travel
					

<!-- <ul><li>Resolution: .0005"/.01mm</li><li>Repetability:.0005"/.01mm</li><li>Range: 6"/150mm</li><li>Accuracy: .001"/.03mm</li></ul> -->




					www.shars.com


----------



## coulsea (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a separate one for the quill and it is used all the time. the others are in a 3 display unit and i never look at the one that tells me how high the head is. use the x and y all the time, great for bolt circles and finding the middle of things. after having one you wouldn't be without it.


----------

